# Rotenburg a.d.Fulda



## flip6 (9. Februar 2012)

Hey 
suche nette leute, die lust haben regelmäßig nach feierabend oder am wochenende kleine bis große touren zu fahren!


----------



## Laderboesi (10. Februar 2012)

Hi,

Kommst Du direkt aus Rotenburg?
Ich selber bin aus einem Rotenburger Ortsteil und fahre 4-5x die Woche. Auch gerne lange Touren mit vielen HM (CC).
Was stellst Du Dir  so an Touren vor? 
Kannst Dich ja bei Interesse mal melden...

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franz Ferdinand (19. Mai 2012)

Hi,

ich hätte Lust euch zu einer gemeinsamen Tour einzuladen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=580569


Gruss,
Jan-Hendrik


----------



## SiSiTop (23. März 2015)

Hallo Rotenburger,

ich werde demnächst auch mal in der Gegend Rotenburg für 2, 3 Tage biken wollen.
Hat vielleicht jemand ein paar Tracks für mich oder Links auf entsprechende Touren?
Kondition und Fahrtechnik sind vorhanden, ebenso eine Aversion gegen gerade und breite Wege. ;-)

Ich danke sehr im Voraus.


----------

